# Hybrid radio request.



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been flashing radio packages and hybrid radios for a few hours now. I have yet to find a 4.0.4 CDMA 4.0.2 LTE hybrid. I would like to give it a try. Is this combination even possible ? If so does a zip already exist ? I have checked the hybrid thread here and at XDA.

Seeing as I am at work could someone package this or explain to me how I can do it without access to a computer, using only my phone. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## ballaz (Dec 29, 2011)

i too have been in search of this kind of hybrid radio but reversed CDMA 4.0.2 LTE 4.0.4. it seems my voice connections is best on 4.0.2 and LTE is more stable on 4.0.4. hopefully its been created.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't really use my phone as a phone but am trying to optimize my signal at work seeing as I'm here more than any other place and have wifi at home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it safe to flash several different radios? I have read a few times that it may cause issues but if not would like to try it. I also am in an "extended" LTE area at work and can get LTE out in my waiting room but not in my office, and it's really annoying. I'm forced to use wifi or 3G because otherwise it's constantly handing off and i'm never really doing much on my phone out there anyways.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I packaged the hybrid modem up for you.
Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version 4.0.2 LTE/4.0.4 CDMA Hybrid Modem Package


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

trparky said:


> I packaged the hybrid modem up for you.
> Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version 4.0.2 LTE/4.0.4 CDMA Hybrid Modem Package


Dude you rock. Thank you. I will grab it at lunch and flash it and report back later it tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Its been awhile since I changed my radios so just to confirm, I simply flash the zip in CWM right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes. I've done CWM packages before, this one was no different. It was just a matter of taking the individual modem files and replace them with in the package.

Yes, it's flashable in CWM.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

trparky said:


> Yes. I've done CWM packages before, this one was no different. It was just a matter of taking the individual modem files and replace them with in the package.
> 
> Yes, it's flashable in CWM.


The only thing that makes radio packages different is the radios have to be flashed in the correct order is my understanding. Also CDMA takes a long time to flash so don't freak out thinking it is hanging.

Thanks again man. Flashed it and about to test drive it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Well the 3G stayed the same which is what was suppose to happen so that is good and the 4G had dropped about 10db from -103 to -93 and is holding. My 3G is in the low -80s usually but this definitely makes my 4G stronger thus more useable at work anyways. Hopefully 4.0.5 will bring even better radios.

Thank you again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have tried downloading from that link multiple times but for whatever reason it gets to about 95 percent and then says unsuccessful... any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Never mind. All set. Thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> The only thing that makes radio packages different is the radios have to be flashed in the correct order is my understanding. Also CDMA takes a long time to flash so don't freak out thinking it is hanging.


Yep, I know.

If you don't flash the modems in the right order you can f**k things up. I believe it's because when you flash the LTE radio firmware it wipes out the firmware for the CDMA modem so you have to flash the LTE modem firmware *first* then the CDMA modem firmware.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Personally, I'm on both CDMA and LTE 4.0.4 modems and I have generally good signal strengths. But, unfortunately... not all areas have the same network footprint.

I can hold my LTE connection while driving and I know for a fact that on my way to my college campus across town, I hop three towers.

There is an app that will tell you a lot about your signal levels, it's called Network Signal Info on the Play Market.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Can someone provide an MD5, and then I'll flash  I've been looking for this radio combo as well.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

anyone? Please? lol. I'm on a crappy DSL connection and sometimes don't trust the downloads so that's why. Thanks in advanced


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

MD5: 36B102C5498EE716781698EA3A67547B

I did put the MD5 signature in the description of the file on 4Shared.


----------



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

trparky said:


> I packaged the hybrid modem up for you.
> Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version 4.0.2 LTE/4.0.4 CDMA Hybrid Modem Package


Any chance you could package 4.0.3 cdma and 4.0.4 lte....didn't see any on the web...much appreciated 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

mcwolves32 said:


> Any chance you could package 4.0.3 cdma and 4.0.4 lte....didn't see any on the web...much appreciated
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken this Hybrid is in the Hybrid radio section. No link sorry but go under stickies, then the radio post and about 30 posts in to the thread you should find a link to the hybrid thread. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure this one already was packaged.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> Poop...first time using box. Try dropbox: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19204127/VZWGNEX_Radio_Hybrid4_403cdma_404lte.zip


Try this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> Try this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


Thank you so much!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

If anyone else has a need for a hybrid modem package that doesn't exist yet, just ask for it and I'll package one together for you.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

trparky said:


> If anyone else has a need for a hybrid modem package that doesn't exist yet, just ask for it and I'll package one together for you.


Once again dude, you rock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## ballaz (Dec 29, 2011)

trparky said:


> If anyone else has a need for a hybrid modem package that doesn't exist yet, just ask for it and I'll package one together for you.


much appreciated. please 4.0.2 CDMA and 4.0.4 LTE


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

If you really don't mind I would like the 4.0.3LTE/4.0.4 CDMA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version 4.0.2 CDMA/4.0.4 LTE Hybrid Modem Package
Verizon CDMA/LTE Galaxy Nexus Version 4.0.3 LTE/4.0.4 CDMA Hybrid Modem Package

MD5 Signatures are in the file descriptions on 4Shared.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ballaz (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks!!!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I've flashed radio's on this thing at least 50 times with no I'll affects....

Sent from my Liquid Powered Galaxy Nexus


----------

